# How much you drive your goat?



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

How much do you drive your goat? I know a lot of people they are weekend car or what not but its my dd. Started it earlier and "service engine oil" came up so I check last time I changed it. In the past 3 months its seen 8,000 miles! Still running strong, but I had no idea I drove that much.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Papa Rad said:


> How much do you drive your goat? I know a lot of people they are weekend car or what not but its my dd. Started it earlier and "service engine oil" came up so I check last time I changed it. In the past 3 months its seen 8,000 miles! Still running strong, but I had no idea I drove that much.


Let's see:

'05 GTO: Ordered new. From new it was driven average but only in good weather unless caught in rain. On the OD currently, 42K. Translation to 6K per year average... its a pleasure vehicle and is insured as a collector car is driven for shows, cruises and pleasure. Garage kept, showroom condition. 

While many take great pride in lower miles, I am an advocate to use the car through its warranty period. Chances are if things do go wrong then at least they have been fixed, then ease up on mileage. 

'70 GTO: Collector Car...2000-3500 per year mileage pleasure, shows, and crises. Absolute ideal weather conditions only, unless caught in rain.

'02 T/A WS.6: Purchased 17 months ago.... Collector car same as above only have 4K on the car.

In other words...... I use my every day drivers, I use the above for recreation. Some like to donate their money to adult beverage establishments, travel, smoke, party, gamble..... etc.... to each his own... for me....... I like to buy gas. 

Don't take long to add the miles up.... It's the guy in my rear-view mirror and texting, talking on the phone, playing on facebook etc while driving that worries me not the miles on the OD.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Only 1800 this year


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I bought the GTO with barely 19k in the clock almost 3 years ago. I told myself that I'd just drive 1k a year in it. So far it's averaged to a tad over 4k a year with the most miles being put on this year. I love to drive it too much to keep it in the garage. It's still a fair weather car though.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought my 05 in in mid June 2009 w/24500 miles. It presently has 28400 miles or just a little over 1100 miles per year. I've always had from one to three other vehicles to drive during the time I've owned it.


----------



## GrinyukGoat (Sep 23, 2011)

In 2010 bought my first goat, m6 2006 kept it for a year and only put 5k on it. 2011 bought a blue 2005 goat already put almost 10k on it in a 11 months. Love the GTO both were/are DD.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

05 M6 bought new. DD. 197K.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> 05 M6 bought new. DD. 197K.
> 
> Larry


If I drove mine at the same rate I've been driving it, it would take about 152 years for me to reach that mileage......


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

HP11 said:


> If I drove mine at the same rate I've been driving it, it would take about 152 years for me to reach that mileage......


Yeah, 80 miles round trip a day, usually 6 days a week (sometimes 2
trips a day) adds up. Just got my Z06 on the road again (transmission
replaced), so I'll be driving it, now. Also, retired Aug 1, so I don't drive near as much. arty:

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been retired for 10 years now. I've always had a daily driver like the 83 El Camino I have now or the 90 Ford Ranger I sold when I got the EC. It gets the bulk of the miles. It's a 3.8L V6 with a Howell EFI conversion. Runs much better than the stock feedback carb did and gets 21+ mpg.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bought my 05 m6 in Feb 2010 with 37,700 miles on it and now it has 54,450 miles on it so I only put about 5500 miles a year on it. Work offshore overseas so it sits for weeks at a time, keeping the mileage low. 
More little niggling problems than I'd like (strut rub, door locks, paint, radio) but overall enjoy driving the car.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Got my '05 in March of that year. Always garaged, even on the occasional days I drive it to the office. It looks new in and out. Just shy of eight years old, it's got 32K on the odometer. Unless another car hits it, I figure it'll last the remainder of my driving days (I'm 67).


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I purchased my 06 in 2010 and have put about 6K on it per year. Now I have 52K and use the car almost daily for hwy trips from 15 to 30 miles each trip. I do have another car so it gets very little to no use in bad/cold weather( I just like to drive this car).


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

2005 GTO = 14,744 miles......TOTAL

but she has 606 rwhp so those miles go by fast lol


----------



## Alexander (Dec 30, 2012)

Its my DD, but I only have 41k on it.


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

EVERY DAY and 87K mi...rock on


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

smitty2919 said:


> EVERY DAY and 87K mi...rock on


Got mine out of the garage today for the first time in a few weeks. Man I've missed it. Going to see how many miles I can rake up for my last few months with it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine was a DD. Bought the 04 in 2009 with 22k miles. Sold it in 2011 with about 80k.


----------



## fittrjoe (Nov 5, 2012)

just bought mine 2 mos. ago ... 2064 mi on the OD. 06 M6
drove it a bunch to figure it out ... promptly ordered all new Pedders suspension and a GMM ripshift . Plan on about 5k per year


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

About 9000 miles a year.


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't drive mine enough bought it in april 2011, have only put about 10k on it total. It's parked for the winter...unfortunately.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought my '04 new with about 60 miles on it. I think there are about 24k miles on it right now. That includes one 3,500 mile trip and three 1,200+ mile trips. Just those four trips alone equal up to almost 1/3 of all the miles on my car. Most all of my mileage comes in big increments. 

I promised myself that I would take drive each of my toys at least once a month last summer, but that didn't happen. I'll try again this year


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Daily driver. Bought new in June 2006. Been on 2 Hot Rod Power Tours and God knows how many trips from the Gulf coast of Alabama to Chicago and back. 99,250 miles.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Every day, even in the winter. I put 500+ miles a week on it.


----------



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

Didn't drive mine this past year at all. So four years and 10,000 miles. Bought it at 17,000 now at 27k. All the miles were put on the first summer, couldn't get enough of that car! I'm easy on her now, I want to be that guy that kept his favorite car forty years from now.


----------

